# Galaxy  s6, OnePlus 2 oder LG G4



## Hawkzton (29. Juli 2015)

Hallo ihr Lieben,

werde vielleicht bald von nem Kollegen zum One plus 2 invited ... er hatte das oneplus one und war sehr zufrieden..

ich habe derzeit das LG G3 und das ist ein sehr tolles Handy, aber leider ist die Grafikeinheit mit dem QHD Display etwas überfordert. den Normalo sollte es nicht stören, aber ich mags einfach smooth.
war vorher sogar iPhone User...


also das One Plus 2 hat "nur" Full HD
... ich sehe den Vorteil hauptsächlich im Preis und weniger Akkuverbrauch, wegen der Auflösung...

LG G4 wäre halt mein nachfolger ... 

und das S6 ist ja eh immer umstritten, aber ich finds gut... aber taugt dieser mali t760 was? ...
laut test schneidet dieser oft besser oder gleich , ganz selten schlechter, ab als adreno 420/430

Habt ihr schon Erfahrungen oder Meinung/Tipps für mich?

Würde mich freuen...

Liebe Grüße
dNy


----------



## der pc-nutzer (29. Juli 2015)

Von der Hardware her wäre wohl das One Plus 2 am stärksten von den dreien, außerdem preislich das Beste


----------



## Neronimo (29. Juli 2015)

Also Hardware technisch ist das S6 doch besser.?
Weil die Smartphones mit dem Snapdragon 810 doch solche hitzeprobleme haben...
Die hat das S6 mit dem Exynos nicht.

Aber eig. würde ich auch sagen: Nimm das ONeplus Two.
Außer du hast das Geld für ein S6, ist ja schon ein - zwei Klassen über dem Oneplus

Aber eigentlich ist es jedem selbst überlassen, Smartphones sind *immer* eine eigene entscheidung...Benchmarks auf dem Handy sind eh unnötig/Schrott/nichtssagend (und mir reicht mein FHD Display vollkommen)

MfG


----------



## Hawkzton (29. Juli 2015)

Neronimo schrieb:


> (und mir reicht mein FHD Display vollkommen)
> 
> MfG



Genau das dacht ich mir auch beim lg g3 nervt mich halt dass der grafikchip mega unter Stress ist wegen qHD..

Deswegen dachte ich vielleicht auch das Full hd reicht ... Sieht zwar ganz nett aus aber aufn Handy sieht so wahnsinnig den Unterschied auch nicht ... Mir geht's rein um die Performance ich hasse es wenns ruckelt ... Das lg g3 hat 3 gb RAM wieso hängt sich das trotz neu aufsetzen für paar sek auf beim starten (ich weiß erste Welt Problem)

Danke schon mal für die Hilfe


----------



## PiratePerfection (31. Juli 2015)

Was würde denn gegen das neue iPhone sprechen?


----------



## Atent123 (31. Juli 2015)

PiratePerfection schrieb:


> Was würde denn gegen das neue iPhone sprechen?



Der Preis, die für heutige verhältnisse Steinzeitliche Auflösung,der kleine Aku,wenig Ram und verglichen mit den 8 Kernern Androids wenig CPU Leistung (daher wenig Zukunftssicher) und IOS (Geschmackssache).
Es wirkt verglichen mit anderen Smartphones wie dem One Plus One einfach extrem überteuert.
Nur die wirklich starke GPU kann überzeugen.


----------



## SaPass (31. Juli 2015)

Wäre denn die Installation von Cyanogen Mod eine Alternative? Erfahrungsgemäß läuft dies etwas flüssiger. Zumindest auf einen Versuch könntest du es ankommen lassen. Wenn du dir so oder so ein neues Handy holen willst, hast du ja rein garnichts zu verlieren. 
Ich habe mir erst vor ein paar Monaten das LG G3 gekauft und empfinde es als ziemlich flüssig. Zugegeben, mein altes Galaxy S3 musste als Vergleich herhalten.


----------



## Hawkzton (31. Juli 2015)

bei mir als Vergleich ist ein iPhone 5 ... und da lief alles flüssig ... 

die Hardware im 6er hat mich nicht überzeugt... ich muss dazu sagen, auch mit weniger Ausstattung hält das iPhone gut mit... da iOS perfekt optimiert ist für halt ja.... iPhones.
Trotzdem ist der Preis ein bisschen enorm.

Beispiel Real Racing 3 ruckelt denke unter 30 fps
... beim iPhone lief es flüssig..


Dazu kommt beim g3, der Bildschirm frisst extrem akku.. und es wird sehr warm... 

Danke für die Antworten!

Gruß
Danny


----------



## Soldat0815 (31. Juli 2015)

Dann schau dir doch das Z3compact an.
Das G3 lief von anfang an nicht flüssig.


----------



## Atent123 (31. Juli 2015)

dNyForFame schrieb:


> bei mir als Vergleich ist ein iPhone 5 ... und da lief alles flüssig ...
> 
> die Hardware im 6er hat mich nicht überzeugt... ich muss dazu sagen, auch mit weniger Ausstattung hält das iPhone gut mit... da iOS perfekt optimiert ist für halt ja.... iPhones.
> Trotzdem ist der Preis ein bisschen enorm.
> ...



Schau dir mal die Auflösung des iPhone 6 an das sind deutlich weniger Pixel als bei einem QHD Display.
Dadurch muss auch weniger berechnet werden und man hat mehr FPS.


----------



## blautemple (31. Juli 2015)

Atent123 schrieb:


> Der Preis, die für heutige verhältnisse Steinzeitliche Auflösung,der kleine Aku,wenig Ram und verglichen mit den 8 Kernern Androids wenig CPU Leistung (daher wenig Zukunftssicher) und IOS (Geschmackssache).
> Es wirkt verglichen mit anderen Smartphones wie dem One Plus One einfach extrem überteuert.
> Nur die wirklich starke GPU kann überzeugen.



Zu aller erst: die "8 Kerner" in Android Smartphones sind nur 2 4 Kerner. Ein starker und ein schwacher...

Des weiteren is die Auflösung garantiert nicht steinzeitlich und wenn ich keine pixel aus normaler Entfernung sehe is doch alles gut. Keine Ahnung was man am Handy mit nem WQHD display will...

RAM Probleme gibt es auch nicht wirklich...

Und eben diese starke GPU is auch einer der Grund warum IOS so gut läuft. Es kann einfach massiv auf GPU Beschleunigung setzen. Da kann Android nicht mithalten. 
Wie du auf die Idee kommst das die iPhone CPU langsam ist, ist mir auch ein Rätsel 

Und bevor hier iwelche sinnlosen aussagen kommen, von wegen Fanboy oder ähnliches: Dieser Text wurde von einem Galaxy S5 geschrieben


----------



## ile (31. Juli 2015)

HTC One M9, ganz klar. Du möchtest es Smooth, hier kriegst du smooth. 

Samsung kannste in der Hinsicht vergessen. OnePlus würde ich nicht testen wollen, erstes Gerät mit ihrer eigenen Software, da muss man nicht unbedingt Beta Tester spielen


----------



## mrfloppy (1. August 2015)

Mit dem fix läuft das S6 , nova launcher drauf und gut. Besseres Gerät als das HTC m9 .


----------



## iknowit (1. August 2015)

> ... ich sehe den Vorteil hauptsächlich im Preis und weniger Akkuverbrauch, wegen der Auflösung...



also am meisten akku zieht die helligkeit bei einem TFT display.



> Dadurch muss auch weniger berechnet werden und man hat mehr FPS.



richtig. viele spiele  bieten aber eine option an die auflösung einzustellen.



> Und eben diese starke GPU is auch einer der Grund warum IOS so gut läuft. Es kann einfach massiv auf GPU Beschleunigung setzen. Da kann Android nicht mithalten.



schwachsinn.
man kann ein 700€ iphone nicht mit einem mittelklasse android smart phone vergleichen, das nicht mal die hälfte kostet.
mein porsche ist schneller als dein VW fox. 

wenn dann nimm eines der samsung S6 serie (~700€), da steckt der beste aktuell erhältliche ARM drin.
im test ist es mind. genauso schnell wie das iphone 6/+. hat aber mehr nützliche funktionen.

real world benchmark samsung s6 edge vs. iphone 6
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tUtJ522yj3s



> der kleine Aku



ist kein nachteil. neue top arms wie der exynos 7420 von samsung sind extrem sparsam (14nm).
des weiteren hat das s6 eine schnellladefunktion. 50% des akku in 30 minuten.
optional gibt es noch die möglichkeit das s6 kabellos per Qi zu laden.



> da iOS perfekt optimiert ist



mythos
was soll da besser optimiert sein? hatte selbst ein iphone 4.


----------



## Hawkzton (4. August 2015)

@Atent123 ... Danke fürs wiederholen 


das M9 hab ich noch garnicht in Betracht gezogen, aber da nervt mich allein zu aller erst das angepasste OS seitens htc ... und nein ich roote es "erstmal" nicht

in Betracht ziehe ich wirklich das One Plus 2 
oder halt G4

vergleichbare Telefone? Preislich?


----------



## tfg95 (4. August 2015)

Ich stand auch vor kurzem vor einer ähnlichen Auswahl. ich habe mir das S6 bestellt, als die Tablet-Aktion war, jedoch kam das Gerät nie an.  Als ich das Geld zurück hatte, habe ich gewartet, da die Aktion zu Ende war, und es kam ein für mich unwiderstehliches Angebot für das G4. 
Das G4 habe ich nun seit rund 3 Wochen  und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Ich muss jedoch dazu sagen, dass ich eigentlich nicht darauf spiele. Mit einer Google Cardboard habe ich VR ausprobiert und es hat durchaus recht viel Spaß gemacht, jedoch scheint dafür Curved unpraktisch zu sein, die Pixeldichte empfinde ich als ausreichend dafür (Vergleichsabschätzung: 23" Full HD bei ca. 60-65cm Abstand). Das Problem jedoch ist das auch der Snapdragen 808 bei so einer Anwendung sehr schnell heiß wird. Für VR mit Smartphone scheint mein Eindruck zu sein, dass man eine Brille mit Lüfter benötigt, wie bei GearVR 2.
Ansonten ist schnell aufgeladen (von 12 auf 98% in ca. 75 min und eine Bildschirmhelligkeit, mit der man auch in der Sonne etwas anfangen kann  (es ist deutlich heller als mein iPad mini).


----------



## Hawkzton (6. August 2015)

G4 klingt eigentlich gut, aber würde auch gern nen anderes ausprobieren 

s6 find ich sehr schick, aber diese samsung oberfläche .. ... könnte man aber nova launcher z.b. draufknallen oder?
preis ist natürlich da auch ne sache, find ich auch sehr hoch, fand ich bei iphone auch immer...

was ist mit motorola und blackberry... stellen die was vergleichbar gutes her?

Danke im Voraus !

Gruß
dNy


----------



## Soldat0815 (6. August 2015)

Moto x, z3


----------



## Hawkzton (8. August 2015)

das z3 seh ich nicht ein geld für auszugeben. Die Hardware ist identisch mit dem z2...

das ist lächerlich.

Moto X ist für den Preis echt gut, aber glaube ich bleib beim OnePlus Two


----------



## Budgetbuilder (8. August 2015)

Ja, nimm dass one plus two, dann hast duneinsuper smartphone dass auch mit den anderen flaggschiffen mithalten kann und das ganze zum günstigen preis. Die einzigen negativen punkte beim one plus sind meiner meinung nach das invite system und der nicht soo gute service falls etwas kaputt gehen sollte


----------



## SaPass (8. August 2015)

dNyForFame schrieb:


> s6 find ich sehr schick, aber diese samsung oberfläche .. ... könnte man aber nova launcher z.b. draufknallen oder?



Ich sehe keinen Grund, warum dies nicht gehen sollte.


----------



## Darkseth (10. August 2015)

Ich finde nicht, dass das oneplus 2 mithalten kann mit den anderen Flattschiffen. Schlechte verfpügbarkeit, "frischer" hersteller (hab schon positives über den support gelesen und auch schon negatives), kein NFC; nur 1080p (nicht dass man da in der Regel nen unterschied wahrnimmt...), kein quickcharge, kein wireless charge. Dem Phone fehlt einiges um ein Flaggschiff killer zu sein.

Ich persönlich würde lieber nen aufpreis aufs S6 oder LG G4 nehmen, denn da weiß ich was ich hab 

S6: Akkulaufzeit ist nur durchschnitt. Dass der Prozessor in 14 nm super effizient sein soll, davon merkt man absolut Null komma nix. Der Akku ist kleiner, die Akkulaufzeit ist prozentual so ziemlich das selbe stück schlechter, wie beim vorgänger S5, beispielsweise.
3,5 bis 4 stunden Display on time sind oft drin, mehr eher selten. Je nach nutzung, 3-4, was durchaus reichen kann.

LG G4 hat nen etwas schwächeren Prozessor, davon merkt man aber im alltag nichts. Längere Akkulaufzeit, größeres Display.. Wie das S6, mitunter die beste Kamera zur Zeit.

Wenn möglich, würde ich noch aufs Nexus 5 2015 warten (Snapdragon 620 ist zwar nur mittelklasse, aber der A72 cluster schlägt teilweise den snapdraggn 810 und den exynos 7420, z.B. bei geekbench im single core), auf das neue Moto X, und das Huawei Honor 7.


----------



## SaPass (11. August 2015)

Darkseth schrieb:


> Ich finde nicht, dass das oneplus 2 mithalten kann mit den anderen Flattschiffen. Schlechte verfpügbarkeit, "frischer" hersteller (hab schon positives über den support gelesen und auch schon negatives), kein NFC; nur 1080p (nicht dass man da in der Regel nen unterschied wahrnimmt...), kein quickcharge, kein wireless charge. Dem Phone fehlt einiges um ein Flaggschiff killer zu sein.


Flagschiff-Killer können auch von recht neuen Herstellern kommen. Wenn die ihr Handwerk verstehen, dann sehe ich keinen Grund, warum die kein gutes Smartphone bauen sollten. 
NFC? Ist zumindest in Deutschland total nutzlos.
1080p? Wie du schon sagtest, das reicht völlig aus. Der Unterschied zwischen 720p meines S3 und 1440p meines LG G3 war nur marginal.
Benutzt irgendjemand Wireless Charge? Da muss ja wieder zusätzliche Hardware angeschafft werden. Und über den Sinn oder Unsinn von Quick-Charge lässt sich streiten.

Ich würde sogar sagen, dass es nicht nötig ist, sich eines der Flagschiffe zu kaufen. Auch Smartphones im Preisbereich von 300-400€ sind gut ausgestattet, haben schnelle Prozessoren und gute Bildschirme. Ein ruckelndes Android würde ich eher auf schlechte Programmierung als auf einen langsamen Prozessor zurückführen. Aber hier gilt, wie sonst auch immer: Jedem das seine. Wenn man das Geld für eines der Flagschiffe hat, warum auch nicht.


----------



## Hawkzton (14. August 2015)

@Darkseth da weißt du was du hast? LG war ja immer der Bringer unter den Marken(vorsichtig Ironie) das sagt dir ein LG User...

Samsung war schon immer ein gutes Handy sah schick aus ist aber nen Plastikbomber der mittlerweile wegen dem Namen bis zu 700-800 Euro kostet.(sehe gerade s6 nicht edge ist ja wieder was billiger!)

und das One Plus Two ... find ich sogar gut, dass es 1080p hat !!! Dann hat der Grafikprozessor auch nicht so zu kämpfen, du erkennst den Unterschied nur minimal und es ist ja auch keine Spielekonsole, wo man nonstop zockt.
Wireless und quick charge ist unnötig. Wireless charge hat es z.b. mega bei mir gebracht... habe son ding von LG... kann dann immer schön die Schutzhülle abmachen, weils kontaktschwierigkeiten hat !!! YEEAH gutes Konzept, da ist das Kabel anschließen doch erträglicher.  Und Quickcharge ... ja .. lade es eh meist über nacht und da ist mein LG schon um 3 uhr nachts oder so voll ... super dann läufts noch weitere stunden bei 100% am akku... yippi quick charge

und von der Hardware ist das One Plus Two für mich besser.
siehe: LG G4 vs Samsung Galaxy S6 vs OnePlus 2 - Phone specs comparison

hat das LG g4 wirklich snap 808? und adreno 418?
das machts ja noch schlechter als ich dachte

einzige was bei den handys besser ist, ist die pixeldichte, ist aber nicht so wild da das oneplus2 nur mit 1080p auflöst.
und die kamera aperture size ist besser bei lg und samsung...

und dafür soll ich 150 euro draufzahlen? 

hmm sehe ich nicht so


----------



## Exception (14. August 2015)

Samsung ist ein Plastikbomber? Also bei meinem S6 habe ich vorne und hinten Glas, dazwischen einen Aluminiumrahmen. Genauso beim S6 Edge. Das neue Note 5 und das Edge+ kommen wohl auch im Alu-Unibody.
Nebenbei hat die S6 Familie die beste Kamera.


----------



## Hawkzton (14. August 2015)

neinhör auf   nachher tendiere ich zum s6

das oneplus two hat einfach einen shcönen preis und ist super ausgestattet 64 gb version 400 euro mit 4 gb ram ... und der vorteil ist dass ich das, wenn ich nen nachfolger habe es einfach der familie schenke, weil es keinen wert mehr hat und nicht lohnt für 100 euro zu verkaufen oder so


----------



## SaPass (14. August 2015)

Exception schrieb:


> Nebenbei hat die S6 Familie die beste Kamera.


Man liest, dass die Kamera des LG G4 besser als die der beiden S6 sein sollt.



dNyForFame schrieb:


> neinhör auf   nachher tendiere ich zum s6


Unrecht  hat Exception ja nicht. Die Materialqualität ist bei Samsung gestiegen.  Gleichzeitig ist aber auch der Preis gestiegen und der austauschbare  Akku und der SD-Karten-Slot, die musste bei der Aktion auch gleich daran  glauben. Damit hat Samsung einen direkten iPhone-Konkurrenten gebaut  und versucht Apple die Kunden abzujagen. Gleichzeitig haben aber alles  das überworfen, wofür sie so "geliebt" wurden: Weniger als 500€ teuere  Flagschiffe mit Top Hardware, austauschbaren Akku und SD-Karten-Slot.  Dafür nahm man gerne in Kauf, dass das Handy aus Plastik ist. Die  meisten Handys wandern doch in eine Hülle, dann macht es keinen  Unterschied ob die Rückseite aus Gold oder aus Kunststoff ist.


----------



## Hawkzton (14. August 2015)

habe auch immer eine schutzhülle!  mir ist das auch egal

s6 hat keinen sd slot mehr? was eine *******!

ne dann hol ich das doch nicht  aus Protest!

noch bleibe ich beim OPT


----------



## blautemple (14. August 2015)

SaPass schrieb:


> Unrecht  hat Exception ja nicht. Die Materialqualität ist bei Samsung gestiegen.  Gleichzeitig ist aber auch der Preis gestiegen und der austauschbare  Akku und der SD-Karten-Slot, die musste bei der Aktion auch gleich daran  glauben. Damit hat Samsung einen direkten iPhone-Konkurrenten gebaut  und versucht Apple die Kunden abzujagen. Gleichzeitig haben aber alles  das überworfen, wofür sie so "geliebt" wurden: Weniger als 500€ teuere  Flagschiffe mit Top Hardware, austauschbaren Akku und SD-Karten-Slot.  Dafür nahm man gerne in Kauf, dass das Handy aus Plastik ist. Die  meisten Handys wandern doch in eine Hülle, dann macht es keinen  Unterschied ob die Rückseite aus Gold oder aus Kunststoff ist.



Das S6 ist doch nicht teurer als das S5. Du kannst ja mal schauen was das S5 so zu Erscheinen gekostet hat. So als kleiner Tipp, es waren keine 500€


----------



## TheWitcher19052015 (27. Oktober 2015)

@ dNyForFame

Darf man fragen wie du dich entschieden hast?
Ich schwanke ebenfalls zwischen dem S6 und dem OPT.


----------



## Hawkzton (27. Oktober 2015)

Hallo TheWitcher19052015...

habe leider keins der Beiden geholt, habe sehr billig durch Telekom Xtra Bonus Punkte ein iPhone bekommen...

also musst du selber wissen...

das OPT ist meiner Meinung sehr groß, habe ja noch das LG G3 mit auch 5,5 Zoll und das ist kleiner ...
aber ist Geschmackssache...

das OPT...

hat 3,3K mAh ... 
4 GB Ram im handy ... (ob das performant ist steht auf einem anderen Tablett)
1080p Bildschirm reicht mir vollkommen ... und die Grafikeinheit muss nicht so ackern wie beim S6
Preis günstiger...
Custom ROM ... 




S6
NFC
QHD Display ... 
kompakter besser in der Größe (Geschmackssache)
Heart Sensor ... (wenn man es braucht)
Wireless Charging
Fast Charging
Touch WIZ ist was schlichter geworden, war früher schlimmer ...

Sorry... dass ich dir nichts genaueres sagen kann

MfG
dNy


----------



## TheWitcher19052015 (28. Oktober 2015)

Moin dNy,

leider? Das hört sich an als ob du das iPhone bereits bereust. 

Danke nochmal für die kleine Übersicht.
Das zeigt mir mal wieder wie wenig mir die Vorteile des S6 bringen.
Die meisten Features sind einfach uninteressant.  

Der einzige für mich auf Anhieb deutliche Pluspunkt ist die Kompaktheit. 
Das OPT ist schon ein ordentlicher Prügel.


----------



## DaBlackSheep (28. Oktober 2015)

TheWitcher19052015 schrieb:


> Moin dNy,
> 
> leider? Das hört sich an als ob du das iPhone bereits bereust.
> 
> ...



Je nachdem wie wichtig das für dich ist, für das Samsung gibt es mehr Zubehör.
Vor kurzem gab es auch 100€ Cashback (hab ich schon bekommen, hat nur drei Wochen gedauert).

Ich nutze beispielsweise eine Galaxy Gear II und das Gear VR mit meinem S6.
Und wie gesagt, Hüllen und so weiter bekommt man an jeder Ecke.

Zu guter Letzt ist die Schnellladefunktion echt praktisch.
1,5 Stunden und der Akku ist von 0 auf voll.


----------



## Hawkzton (28. Oktober 2015)

Das ist alles Geschmackssache und nein, das leider war darauf bezogen, dass ich dir keine genaue Info geben konnte.
Ich war leider zu sehr enttäuscht von LG und gehe deswegen wieder zurück, da hat es einfach funktioniert 

Android allgemein ist super, weil man viele Möglichkeiten hat.

Liebe Grüße
dNy


----------



## BillDschirm (31. Oktober 2015)

Komme selbst vom Nexus 5 über LG 3 (3 GB-Version) und habe nun das Samsung S6 Edge. Um es zusammen zu fassen, ich bin sehr zufrieden und es ist schon mal ziemlich nett, ein so hochwertiges Smartphone zu besitzen. Die Performance ist perfekt und wird durch entsprechende Benchmarks bestätigt - die Kamera ist, laut DxO die zweitbeste auf dem Markt, knapp hinter dem Z5 von Sony. Direkte Vergleichsbilder sprechen aber eher für das S6. Ich kann es absolut empfehlen und das sagt jemand, der vorher Samsung gemeidet hat, wie die Pest.


----------

